# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Антивирус Касперского - Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.cvx в системном файле wextract.exe

## WaterFish

Вот, кстати, свежий пример : http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=24219
Вот ещё тоже самое : http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=20160

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

